# What's your biggest "oops!" moments?



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

What's you biggest "oops" moment whilst painting or converting your minis?

I just had one of my own. I sat down to coat my vindicator with Badab Black. Whipped out the large tank brush, dipped it in the pot and started applying it, only to see, to my horror, that I was applying Thraka Green instead! :cray:

Thankfully I got it to the bathroom sink in time to wash it off with no harm done :victory:

So what's yours?

Rev


----------



## bftbg79 (Feb 11, 2011)

Had a squad that was going to get some extra TLC as it was going to be part of my Vanguard (back when the Chaos codex could assign chosen as a retinue). Got them on bases, but never "worked them over" beyond that. Came back later, primed them up, sprayed on the next coat I wanted and came back later. It was not until detail work when I was washing and highlighting that I discovered all the mould lines, the LARGE bits f flash and wings of metal that were not shaved off prior. Several of the arms were not even being held on by glue, but rather a cheaper version of sticky tac I was using to find the right poses. In the end the whole squad got thrown into a box in disgust. Now I am looking to strip them and try it over.

Just have to look at whats best to strip them with is all


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont often have massive mistakes, just lots of little ones. 

Recently whilst doing my quartered mrines I painted the legs the wrong colours and did not notice till I was half way through the blending. Was not a happy bunny that day.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Taking a squad of finished marines out to the yard to varnish them.
Picked up the rattlecan, gave it a good solid shaking, looked at it several times, failed to register that it was "WHITE PRIMER" and not "Polyurethane matt varnish", and sprayed the crimson fist veterans white.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I very often glue parts on vehicles that are ment to be glued on before later, it leaves for big gaps.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I used to sculpt a detail on a conversion and spend ages on it before I was satisfied. Then for some reason I decided to sculpt another detail and I proceed to put one of my fingers into the detail I just finished - superb.

I've solved that issue (somewhat) by using my oven to cure the GS faster. I also have the habit of doing many smaller sculpting projects at once in order to use up my spare GS that way


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I was worling two projects at once, painting the Grimaldus Box Set and putting together a squad of BT. I had Grimaldus all painted and just had the detrails left to do, but was working on trimming the BT while grimaldus dried some. After trimming the BT all up I went to paint more of Grimaldus and was rolling him around in my left thumb and forfinger and painting his trim when I noticed all this red stuff on him and I was getting uoset. Then I realized that it was BLOOD! I had cut my thimb while trimming the BT without feeling it and had just put like 5 bloody thumb orints all over grimaldus. I was really upset


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, i had one recently. I glued the ramp on the back of my Vendetta, it took ages to fit it and it was really awkward.

I was later looking at images of other Vendettas to get some inspiration. I spotted one with a really nice ramp, when i compared it to mine i realised i had put mine on back to front! doh

I have also done the 'picking up the wrong spray can' trick, easily done in teh shed at night when in a rush.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Spent ages cutting up and reposing a old pewter Khorne worldeater without looking from more than one angle on an all night miss on about ten years ago.

Looked great from dead on the front.....from any other angle looked like a pansy skipping along. Oooo who's a nice Boy!

Feckers still in the bits box now, in bits.


I don't do many too cock ups,
more things that I get to a point and get stuck with, drivers cab on my Skullhamma being too small or the guns on the titan need sculpting that I am not sure I can actually do. 


So with that in mind biting off more than I can chew is my big theme oops I suppose.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

few years back when I first started painting I was trying to paint 2 of the old ork trucks fast,
I had just put on my home made Metal wash and put them under my desk light to dry quicker, went to make some tea and came back it 2 melted trucks.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Jangalak said:


> I have also done the 'picking up the wrong spray can' trick, easily done in teh shed at night when in a rush.


I did it in DAYLIGHT. And out of doors. No shadows, no shade.
Just me being a dumbass 
I've learned to not do stuff like that before I have coffee now.

[My shed isn't big enough to do anything but store stuff in.
It's an 8'x5' shed, with my table, boards, terrain, power tools, garden tools, and two bicycles in it.]


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

I mixed food coloring and paste and it started smoking so I chucked it out the window


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

It's not so much cock up's with minis that's the problem, it's my lack of paying attention with tools.
After getting home with a box of Sang Guard, clipping them off the sprues and cleaning them up with my nice new shiny scalpel, I put the knife down on my lap.
Had some coffee and lit a cigarette, caught sight of something in the corner of my eye and tried to brush it off my lap.
Brand new scalpel blade imbedded in my hand just below my thumb, still not thinking I just tugged the blade out and sprayed the living room and carpet with blood. I now have a nice V shaped scar in my hand.


----------



## bftbg79 (Feb 11, 2011)

Lets see a picture


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I think mine was gluing the compartment for the pilots on a Valkyrie a biit to wide stretched, so when I was putting on the "glas"-part, they wouldn't fit. Ooops. Another was when gluing on the head on a Xv-8 and it got a bit too thick so I had to cut off the head and make my own throat from Green stuff.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

jimmy gunn said:


> few years back when I first started painting I was trying to paint 2 of the old ork trucks fast,
> I had just put on my home made Metal wash and put them under my desk light to dry quicker, went to make some tea and came back it 2 melted trucks.


Jimmy Gunn lamps, Hotter than a microwave but damn I can read good books with it.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Flindo said:


> Jimmy Gunn lamps, Hotter than a microwave but damn I can read good books with it.



Hhmmm ,I must check the brand of the lamp on my bedside table to see if it's a Jimmy Gunn, it's melted the top of my radio alarm


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I had just finished my O&G giant, took AGES and I was really chuffed. I went out to spray it, and picked up an old can of purity seal! When I sprayed it it turned out super shiny! It was completely glossed!


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

Doing this to my poor Defiler that i made.....










When I wanted this.










I had to completly redo the one arm sockets in the prossess I had to break off two of his legs.... I wanted to cry..

Edit*

I dont know what i was thinking giving him ranged weapons....


----------



## Shag (Jul 12, 2009)

When I first started I bought some chaos terminators. I really didn't know much... at first I thought that the tusks were horns... so I put the heads on upside down. Dude thinking about it know though I still think it would have looked sweet if some of those were horns instead of tusks. A little vairety wouldn't kill anyone. Just have to work on the eyes somehow.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am a brush licker when it comes to painting. So one day I am going terrain and had my glue brush getting ready to add the flock. So as I reached for my flock container I do what is natural and stick the brush in my mouth. Wood glue tastes nasty btw.


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

I have 2. 

Got done painting my white armored chaplain, just had to touch up tiny bit, accidently paint his left eye white. go back to paint it red, then....RED EVERYWHERE.


Then, gluing together cadian heavy weapons team. Painting them, about to call them done, and I noticed i glued one of the backpacks upside down....all of the things hanging off of it are defying gravity.......


----------



## Grogbart (Aug 29, 2010)

Not an actual Mistake, but a bit of a miscalculation.

Painting my first sisters I came across my first Purity Seal (not the varnish!). I decided to put in the Effort draw some jittery lines on it to make it look like writing. It was pretty tough for me as I was new to painting, but in the end it looked good and I wanted to do the same on any of my Purity Seals.

Next model to paint was my canoness, she has eight purity seals on her and it was a real nightmare to paint them, because, as allways with me, the second time doing something went way worse than the first. None the less I pulled it trough and was happy, as I thought, no other model could possibly have more seals than her...

Just two days later my Exorcist Tanks arrived!!!
Each of them has 48 Purity Seals, and by Purity Seal I mean one wax stamp with two sheets of paper dangling from it. (even worst for me, I 'accidently' added five more to each tank, by deciding to fit Forgeworld doors on them)


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Viscount Vash said:


> Hhmmm ,I must check the brand of the lamp on my bedside table to see if it's a Jimmy Gunn, it's melted the top of my radio alarm


shit man, when I was a kid, I put a lamp next to my parent's bed and left the room. I was nearly an orphan that day when the quilt went up...
That's not game related but probably my biggest oops moment in life so far...

Reading through the mistakes everyone has made, I'm cringing and vowing I'll be more careful in the future. Seem's like lack of attention is our biggest problem!


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> I am a brush licker when it comes to painting. So one day I am going terrain and had my glue brush getting ready to add the flock. So as I reached for my flock container I do what is natural and stick the brush in my mouth. Wood glue tastes nasty btw.


My name is Xenobiotic and I am also a brush licker
[Hi, Xenobiotic!]

Things that taste odd/nasty:
Metallic paints
Brown Paints
Brown Washes
PVA glue

I've started to pay more attention before I stick the brush in my mouth, those paints can't be good for you in the long run...


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I glued myself to my scratchbuild titan twice last night.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

humakt said:


> I dont often have massive mistakes, just lots of little ones.
> 
> Recently whilst doing my quartered mrines I painted the legs the wrong colours and did not notice till I was half way through the blending. Was not a happy bunny that day.


I`ve done this. Two hours on a Novamarine Commander only to find I`ve painted the quarters wrong. :headbutt: 

But my absolute biggest ever oops had to be: 



Buying a marine army, simply because everyone else was doing it. Me, with Marines?! :shok: :crazy:


----------

